# chevron supreme?



## dre (Aug 16, 2004)

It seems that Chevron Supreme is one of the best and most recommended
conventional oils mentioned on this forum. However, I havent been able to find it in the stores.Anyone know where I can find it ,and is it better than penzoil
or some other brand? i just bought my wife a 05, 2.5s Altima and I want to 
keep it maintained as well as possible. THANKS


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

dre said:


> It seems that Chevron Supreme is one of the best and most recommended
> conventional oils mentioned on this forum. However, I havent been able to find it in the stores.Anyone know where I can find it ,and is it better than penzoil
> or some other brand? i just bought my wife a 05, 2.5s Altima and I want to
> keep it maintained as well as possible. THANKS


If you want to maintain it as well as possible then only one word comes to mind.

MOBIL 1


or is that two words...lol


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you talkin synthetics or dino oil?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

myoung said:


> If you want to maintain it as well as possible then only one word comes to mind.
> 
> MOBIL 1
> 
> ...


that one word one number mike :thumbup:


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Synthetic is worth the money if you're looking for longevity and performance.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Guys, I agree that current Mobil 1 (the current SL Supersyn) is a very good oil, but it's not a magic elixir. And I thought some of their past formulations (like their SJ Tri-Synthetic) were rather poor because they had a minimal amount of barrier anti-wear additives (ZDDP) in them and accelerated wear in certain applications resulted.

However, the current formulation uses their good synthetic base oil blend PLUS an additive package which includes healthy amounts of both moly and boron.

But when they first launched SuperSyn, some batches were missing the molybdenum and those batches probably damaged a few motors. On heavy duty tests like the "4-ball" or "Timken" tests, this stuff failed miserably. 

The truth is, for moderate duty (no track days), in moderate temperatures and for moderate drain intervals of 4,000 miles or less, a very good conventional oil with a good additive package (And yes, Chevron Supreme is just such an oil) will protect an engine just as well as a synthetic ... even a "real" synthetic like Mobil 1.

*dre*, what part of the country do you live in? Finding Chevron can be a real chore. Around here, I can only find it in Walmarts.  Some folks in other areas get it at Costco or Schucks (sp?).


----------



## dre (Aug 16, 2004)

*chevron supreme*

Bror Jace
I live in East TN. and havent been able to find Chevron supreme in the stores.
I am getting ready to do the first oil change on my wifes new Altima 2.5s and
am considering going with Penzoil. I read your comments about the quality
additives in Penzoil high mileage oil and wondered if this oil would be appropriate
for a new engine? Also, does anyone know of problems with the 05 ALTIMAS?
thanks!


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

*dre*: _"I am getting ready to do the first oil change on my wifes new Altima 2.5s and am considering going with Penzoil. I read your comments about the quality additives in Pennzoil High Mileage oil and wondered if this oil would be appropriate for a new engine?"_

Actually, Pennzoil's conventional oil is formulated very similarly to Chevron Supreme. On paper, the VOAs/UOAs look almost the same. However I have been told that they get their additives from different suppliers. One Lubrizol and I've forgotten the other. 

The only caveat about using the Pennzoil HMV oil is that it is not an API "Starburst" oil so if you had an engine warranty claim (very rare), and told them you used it, they _might_ have a loophole which _might_ let them out. A longshot for sure, but I thought you should know. 

Also, it's on the thick side and is not the best for the colder seasons ... although Tennesee never gets that cold, does it?

But if it were my vehicle and I couldn't find the Chevron, I'd be perfectly happy with Pennzoil Pure Base.


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

dre said:


> Bror Jace
> I live in East TN. and havent been able to find Chevron supreme in the stores.
> I am getting ready to do the first oil change on my wifes new Altima 2.5s and
> am considering going with Penzoil. I read your comments about the quality
> ...


where about's in east tn? Newport here! :cheers:


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

what yall think about Valvoline high milage?


----------

